# Hot Sauce oyster shooters w/hot sauce caviar



## salt and pepper (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## CraigC (Jul 24, 2016)

Joey, the second pic isn't showing.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 24, 2016)

Cool. I'll take one..Any likker in there?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd happily down more than one of those.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey Joey, I see you've set mine up, where are yours?


----------



## salt and pepper (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry Rock, no likker!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 25, 2016)

salt and pepper said:


> Sorry Rock, no likker!


No, that's even better. Now I can have three or four..


----------

